# App not showing ratings



## Smathis1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Okay, app was working fine then yesterday my ratings stopped updating
I have a galaxy s6
Downloaded the app on my wifes iphone and the ratings had indeed been updated there.
Tried signing out of the app on my galaxy and signing back in. Still not updated.
So i uninstalled the app and reinstalled it. Now absolutely nothing shows up on the ratings tab
Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to fix this?


----------



## stillRAS187 (Jul 27, 2016)

I didn't uninstall and reinstall yet but I can't see # of trips or ratings currently. Annoying...pretty sure I'm still at 5 star but can't see. I wipe app cache but still nothing. Any advice on how to fix? Galaxy Note 5 if that matters


----------



## stillRAS187 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Smathis1 (Aug 4, 2016)

stillRAS187 said:


> View attachment 52929


Exactly what i am seeing. Contacted uber, they were no help, i had already done 5 of the 7 things they told me to try, so i tried the other 2 to no avail. Funny thing if i log in on my wifes iphone it shows up there


----------



## Smathis1 (Aug 4, 2016)

stillRAS187 said:


> View attachment 52929


If you figure it out let me know please


----------



## stillRAS187 (Jul 27, 2016)

When is contacting them ever helpful? Atleast they gave you suggestions. If I email them I get a response that answers nothing


----------



## stillRAS187 (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh on a separate note will i see my $50 inspection bonus on the app because I've yet to see it and will i get it twice if I've uploaded them for 2 cars? I asked uber but they've yet to answe


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Inspection bonus? 

What is that?


----------



## stillRAS187 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok it doesn't say "bonus" but reward...


----------



## stillRAS187 (Jul 27, 2016)

Smathis1 said:


> If you figure it out let me know please


I downloaded a older version and it works now. Must be a new update that automatically downloaded.... 3.95 is what I downgraded too


----------



## Smathis1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Smathis1 said:


> If you figure it out let me know please


Finally just showed up


----------

